# New member



## ill gotten gains (Nov 2, 2015)

Just registered today. Been here before just reading posts and articles. Decided being a member here will benefit me a lot. I hope to learn a lot here and in turn contribute positively.


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to IMF brother


----------



## Riles (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------

